# 2080 TI an LG OLED C9 Probleme



## Alderrusse (26. Juni 2019)

Servus Community,
besitze seit gestern einen LG C9 Oled Tv und würde gernen meinen Rechner mit einer 20180Ti daran anschließen.

Ich bekomme in 1080p 120hz heraus aber alles oberhalb bleibt bei 60hz. Das sollte dem HDMI 2.0 der Graka geschuldet sein.
Nun meine Frage an euch Füchse:

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit 120hz oberhalb von 1080p an den TV zu übertragen?
Gibt es einen Displayport to HDMI adapter oder ähnliches der 120 HZ bei 4K liefern kann?
Oder muss ich mich mit 1080p zufrieden geben?

Liebe Grp`üße


----------



## JoM79 (26. Juni 2019)

Realtek Demonstrates RTD2173 DisplayPort 1.4 to HDMI 2.1 Converter
Könnte noch etwas dauern.


----------



## Blackout27 (26. Juni 2019)

Sollten nicht jedenfalls 1440p und 120 Hz über HDMI 2.0b bei dir funktionieren? 
Müsste ich auch mal testen was mein AF8 am PC darstellen kann.


----------



## HisN (26. Juni 2019)

Naja, 120Hz an 4K ... da würde ja niemand mehr nen Monitor kaufen.
Mir ist jetzt keine Glotze bekannt, die das unterstützt. Kenne das auch nur in FHD, und darüber nicht.


----------



## Blackout27 (26. Juni 2019)

HisN schrieb:


> Naja, 120Hz an 4K ... da würde ja niemand mehr nen Monitor kaufen.
> Mir ist jetzt keine Glotze bekannt, die das unterstützt. Kenne das auch nur in FHD, und darüber nicht.



Einige OLED TV Modelle können via PC 1440p und 120Hz wiedergeben. Ich weiß gerade aber nicht ob dabei auch HDR aktiviert sein kann. Ich schaue heute Abend mal fix nach ob es funktioniert am Sony TV


----------



## aloha84 (26. Juni 2019)

HisN schrieb:


> Naja, 120Hz an 4K ... da würde ja niemand mehr nen Monitor kaufen.
> Mir ist jetzt keine Glotze bekannt, die das unterstützt. Kenne das auch nur in FHD, und darüber nicht.



Der TV vom TE kann es.
Davon ab kann der sogar variable refreshraten darstellen. (VRR)


----------



## HisN (26. Juni 2019)

Wie cool, dann fehlen nur noch die Grafikkarten mit HDMI2.1?


----------



## Alderrusse (26. Juni 2019)

Vielen Dank! Damit ist ja schon mal etwas in absehbarer Zeit in Aussicht.

Ja der TV kann das. Hab beim Kauf schon drauf geachtet das HDMI 2.1 mit an Board ist. Leider habe ich da wohl von NVIDIA zuviel erwartet 

Dachte damals die 2080TI kann das auf jeden Fall... 
Ja, ich denke 1440p sollten in 120hz möglich sein. Aber sobald ich diese Auflösung im Nvidi Panel auswähle, bekomme ich kein Bild mehr. Nach 20 Sekunden springt der TV zurück auf FullHD/4K..
Woran kann das liegen ? Können eure TVs 1440p wiedergeben ?

Oder gibt es spezielle 2.0b Kabel ?
Wenn ich ihn über den AVR (denon 3400H) laufen lasse bekomm ich 1440p gar nicht aufgeführt als verfügbare Auflösung..

Liebe, sonnige Grüße


----------



## PCGH_Manu (26. Juni 2019)

Probiere mal zusätzlich die Farbunterabtastung einzustellen, also statt RGB etwa YCrCB 422 oder 420. Das spart etwas Bandbreite und Unterschiede dürften kaum sichtbar sein. Das muss nicht funktionieren, aber was Besseres fällt mir auch nicht ein.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (26. Juni 2019)

Nur mal so als Info:
Aufpassen beim OLED-Burn-in!
Vor allem bei Dauernutzung kann sich z.B. die Taskleiste nach längerer Zeit "einbrennen"


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (26. Juni 2019)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Nur mal so als Info:
> Aufpassen beim OLED-Burn-in!
> Vor allem bei Dauernutzung kann sich z.B. die Taskleiste nach längerer Zeit "einbrennen"



Wenn man die Helligkeit des Tvs sehr gering einstellt passiert das nicht.


----------



## Blackout27 (27. Juni 2019)

@ TE

Wie hast du die 1080p und 120 Hz über Windows eingestellt? Mein AF8 will mir das einfach nicht vorschlagen (weder bei Winds noch im Treiber) obwohl es laut Digital Fernsehen mit 1440p und 120Hz gehen müsste. Benutze auch eine Nvidia Karte (GTX1080ti)....


----------



## Alderrusse (27. Juni 2019)

Mit den Farbeinstellungen klappt es leider nicht, auch wenn ich eine benutzerdefinierte Auflösung erstelle, meldet er anschließend: kein Signal.

Wegen des Burn Ins: habe schon seit 2015 OLEDS im Einsatz. Danke für deine Fürsorge Taskleiste ist dauerhaft ausgeblendet.

@Blackout 
Wird mir einfach  im NVIDIA Control Panel vorgeschlagen. Lässt du es über eine AV Receiver laufen ?

Lg


----------



## Blackout27 (27. Juni 2019)

Alderrusse schrieb:


> Wird mir einfach  im NVIDIA Control Panel vorgeschlagen. Lässt du es über eine AV Receiver laufen ?
> 
> Lg



Nein wird direkt mit einem HDMi 2.0b Kabel von der GPU zum TV verbunden. Unter dem Treiber steht auch unter PC Auflösung nur bis 1650p, alles darüber wird mit 4Kx2K oder co. angegeben was dann je nach Teilung (?) 1440p oder co. darstellt. 
Muss ich mir wohl nochmal genau anschauen


----------



## warawarawiiu (27. Juni 2019)

Blackout27 schrieb:


> Nein wird direkt mit einem HDMi 2.0b Kabel von der GPU zum TV verbunden. Unter dem Treiber steht auch unter PC Auflösung nur bis 1650p, alles darüber wird mit 4Kx2K oder co. angegeben was dann je nach Teilung (?) 1440p oder co. darstellt.
> Muss ich mir wohl nochmal genau anschauen



Kürzeres Kabel? Max 1m denke ich mal.....


----------



## Alderrusse (28. Juni 2019)

@Blackout 
Wie du schon richtig sagst, alles ab 1650p wird als 4k x 2k betitelt. Aber ich dachte du willst 1080p in 120hz ? Das sollte doch darunter liegen.


----------



## Blackout27 (28. Juni 2019)

Alderrusse schrieb:


> @Blackout
> Wie du schon richtig sagst, alles ab 1650p wird als 4k x 2k betitelt. Aber ich dachte du willst 1080p in 120hz ? Das sollte doch darunter liegen.



1080p bzw. 1440p als PC Einstellung im NVIDIA Treiber wird mir überhaupt nicht erst angezeigt. Genauso die Möglichkeit auf 120 Hz zu stellen (zum Beispiel bei 1650p). Am Kabel kann es eigentlich auch nicht liegen da es erstens sehr teuer war und die Kabel sonst überall perfekt funktionieren und zweitens 2160p und HDR am PC ohne Einschränkungen funktionieren. 

Bin langsam ratlos warum das nicht funktioniert 


@Wariiu

Danke für den Tipp aber auch bei einem kurzen Kabel funktioniert es nicht.

Edit:

Hier wird sowohl gesagt als auch im Video gezeigt das eigentlich 120Hz und 1080p funktionieren sollten (3:39).

YouTube


----------



## Olstyle (28. Juni 2019)

@Blackout: Ich musste dafür auch über custom Resolution gehen, dann hat mein Philips es aber klaglos angenommen.

@Topic: Leider sind die GPU-Hersteller hinterher, da hilft auch keine Unterabtastung (bzw. ist die eh schon für HDR@4k@60Hz notwendig).


----------



## Baer85 (29. Juni 2019)

Keine Ahnung ob es bei LG auch so ist, aber um die volle Bandbreite meines Samsungs TV zu nutzen musste ich, in den Einstellungen für den entsprechenden Anschluss "UHD Color" aktivieren. Vom Werk aus sind die bei Samsung ausgestellt. Vielleicht gibt es da auch etwas in der Art. Oder PC Modus aktivieren?


----------



## aloha84 (3. Juli 2019)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Kürzeres Kabel? Max 1m denke ich mal.....



Mein Kabel ist 15 Meter lang und 1080p@120Hz funktioniert problemlos.


----------



## Norbert64 (19. Juni 2020)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Nur mal so als Info:
> Aufpassen beim OLED-Burn-in!
> Vor allem bei Dauernutzung kann sich z.B. die Taskleiste nach längerer Zeit "einbrennen"


Darf man fragen ob sie Probleme mit Burn-in hatten weil sie extra darauf hinweisen ?
Ich zocke auch gelegentlich auf meinen LG C9 PCs Games aber hab ihn nur als monitor erweitert ohne Taskleiste ,
mit minütlich wechselten Hintergrund Bild
Muss ich mir groß Gedanken machen wegen Burn-in zocke ja nur 1-2 Std. am stück und danach lass ich denn C9 erstmal
für ca. 1 halbe Std. in Standby


----------



## NuVirus (19. Juni 2020)

Dürfte kein Problem sein, garantieren kann es dir natürlich keiner - wenn halt das Menü ingame lange an gleicher Stelle ist etc.

Hier nen Erfahrungsthread zum C9 / CX am PC 
https://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/threads/lg-oleds-ab-c9-als-pc-bildschirm-hdmi-2-1-vrr.1246942/


----------



## Olstyle (19. Juni 2020)

Der Nekro macht sogar zum Thema Sinn. Der gewünschte Adapter wurde nämlich soeben vorgestellt:
https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Grafikkarten-Grafikkarte-97980/News/Club-3DCAC-1085-Adapter-1352455/


----------



## NuVirus (19. Juni 2020)

wahrscheinlich kann man dann aber nicht alle G-Sync Features etc nutzen leider


----------



## Mottekus (3. Juli 2020)

Den C9 besitze ich auch.

15m Kabel machen öfter mal etwas Probleme, bei 1440p@120Hz und 2160p@60Hz.
Eine weitere blöde Frage. Ist der TV im Game bzw. PC-Modus?
Und ist dir aufgefallen das im Nvidia Menu bei den Auflösungen einmal die Auswahl für TV-Auflösung angezeigt wird und beim runterscrollen ein Feld für PC-Auflösung angezeigt wird?

Ich stelle die Fragen nicht um dich bloßzustellen oder für Dumm zu verkaufen, also bitte nicht angegriffen fühlen 
Mir war das damals nämlich so nicht aufgefallen mit den 2 unterschiedlichen Auswahlfeldern für die Auflösung.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (4. Juli 2020)

Es gibt nicht viele Kabel die über mehr als 2 Meter die volle Bandbreite liefern. Bei HDMI 2.1 wirds noch schlimmer. Laut den bekannten Aussagen braucht man ab 2 Metern eine Verstärkerbox oder ein 200€ Glasfaserkabel.


----------



## Mottekus (4. Juli 2020)

Stimme bei den Kabeln vollkommen zu.
Jedoch konnte ich Auflösung und Hz selbst mit problematischen Kabeln auswählen im Control Panel. Aber bei ihm scheint ja die generelle Möglichkeit zu fehlen, weswegen ich erstmal bei den Einstellungen des TV´s nachfrage.


----------

